# a new carriage for my sled



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

special thanks to forum brother preseverance32  AKA: nate   for giving me the inside hookup on a sweet little continental trailer model AS1616 equipped with s.s. hardware, torsion axle, led lights and aluminum wheels with a matching spare w/hub attached   from matt  at "wheel-a-way sales" in edgewater. after we made the deal me, my brother, and little nephew made a beeline to the pig stand b.b.q. restaurant in ormond bch. for some grub  after that we were boat ramp bound to make the switch, heres a pic right before her baptism







[/img]

and my sled with her new best friend   ;D








[/img]










[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

gonna put my l.e.d. guide on post lights on tomorrow and give the bunks a slight adjustment then chill with a nice fish fry and special mixed mojitos to celebrate my lovely sister-in-laws 40th birthday party  [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=alcholic.gif] [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!!
How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Looks great!!!
> How much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking?


 pm sent


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That's Sweet ! I would have a DVR Looking out the back window of my Truck while i am out running my boat ! 

Dave

and a Killer cable Lock !


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> That's Sweet !  I would have a DVR Looking out the back window of my Truck while i am out running my boat !
> 
> Dave
> 
> and a Killer cable Lock !


oh i got the lock ;D, trust me on that   i pitty the fool who gets caught trying to swipe my trailer ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

that's a badass ride! that trailer looks really good with the boat. what kind of boat is it?


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

ST ST hardware sweet! What was wrong with the other trlr or was it just a deal you couldnt pass on.
Are you going to sell the old one?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> that's a badass ride!  that trailer looks really good with the boat.  what kind of boat is it?


 dude!! thats my fin & feather low tide custom  dont tell me you've missed the documented rebuild of this boat in the bragging section   :-? ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > that's a badass ride!  that trailer looks really good with the boat.  what kind of boat is it?
> 
> 
> dude!! thats my fin & feather   dont tell me you've missed the documented rebuild of this boat in the bragging section   :-? ;D



I guess I did.... :-[ ;D. I'll go check it out


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> ST ST hardware sweet! What was wrong with the other trlr or was it just a deal you couldnt pass on.
> Are you going to sell the old one?


 nothing wrong at all with the other one i just had some money that was burning a hole in my pocket and had to get rid of it before i caught fire  ;D seriously though, i was just looking to take my rig to the next level  was thinking about holding on to the old one to put under a 15 river rat which is nothing more than a gheenoe knockoff but might just sell it too as i already have a half decent trailer thats better fitted for it that came under the mud minnow when i bought it  thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > that's a badass ride!  that trailer looks really good with the boat.  what kind of boat is it?
> >
> >
> > dude!! thats my fin & feather   dont tell me you've missed the documented rebuild of this boat in the bragging section   :-? ;D
> ...


 here ya go bro  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254707000


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did ya' wax yer carpet? 

Or grease yer nutz?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Did ya' wax yer carpet?
> 
> Or grease yer nutz?


not yet boss but it's a comin' ;D was hoping to install the l.e.d. lighted guide on post with l.e.d. post cap lights but the rain might shut me down  definitely going to grease them nuts though  ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome trailer! Guess how I know... ;D


----------

